# Training twice a week



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Can you still get in decent shape training twice a week? I was thinking of doing a minimilist routine like this Minimalist Power and Bulking Routine | old school trainer


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I had to do a two day a week training for about a year and done something similar to that minimalist routine above, and weights and size increased steadily. For an older natural trainer it might actually benefit you having more time to rest...


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

As a natty I only trained twice a week...but for at least an hour and half session. Focusing on lifting heavy instead of high volume.

Worked great for me....some weeks I added a third day but then struggled with recovery.

Even on gear I only do 3 days a week..

The important part is to make sure you hit every bodypart at least once a week...lagging parts maybe twice.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

B-rad said:


> Can you still get in decent shape training twice a week? I was thinking of doing a minimilist routine like this Minimalist Power and Bulking Routine | old school trainer


You can make excellent gains in size and strength training 2 times a week using compound lifts, keeping intensity high but vol really low, i.e., only 1 or 2 sets per body part with 1 working set for each exercise.

2 whole body workouts on say Sat and Tues or Weds would be a good starting point.

Check at Drew Baye's website Baye.com for some really helpful and practical tips/routines for the natty lifter, I guarantee you'll not be disappointed with what he has to say.

Good luck!

J.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

depends i love training if i could be in there 7 days a week i would be


----------



## curtisfisher (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah man. That's one of the most down to earth questions I've heard in a long time. Train a couple of hours at a time, twice a week and try to hit the major and minor body parts so that you get the full body in once a week. Eat like a lion - feed that muscle. You should have no problem as long as you stay consistent doing that.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Could try full body workout twice per week and see how you progress.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Some will do well of this kind of routine, others won't. Only way to find out which is you is to try


----------

